# lmule wxGTK

## xonit

hi,

ich hab beim kompilieren von lmule ein problem  :Sad:  also erst einmal starte ich den kompilier vorgang mit :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ./configure  --prefix=/usr --enable-gtk2 --enable-timedate --enable-gui --enable-protocol --enable-http --enable-ftp --enable-resources --enable-prologio --disable-debug --enable-final --enable-timer --disable-gtk --disable-profile --enable-optimise --with-wx-config=/usr/local/lib/
> 
> 

 

und mein fehler kommt dann bei :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for wx-config... /usr/local/lib/
> 
> checking for wxWindows version >= 2.4.0... ./configure: line 1: /usr/local/lib/: is a directory
> ...

 

und jetzt wollte ich mla fragen ob mir da jemand weiter helfen kann ?

thx

xonit

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

was für eine configure-Zeile!   :Wink:  Ich habe einfach "./configure" gemacht.

Aber das Problem hatte ich auch. Die Lösung:

```
./confgure --with-wx-config=/path/to/wx-config
```

Also nicht "/usr/local/lib/ " sondern das Verzeichnis inkl. Programmname von "wx-config".

----------

## xonit

hi,

danke für die antwort das mit dem programmnamen angeben anstatts des verzeichnisses wie üblich hatte auch bei mir gehofen.

thx

xonit

----------

## Bullitt

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> was für eine configure-Zeile!   Ich habe einfach "./configure" gemacht.
> 
> Aber das Problem hatte ich auch. Die Lösung:
> ...

 

auch von mir nen DANKE, konnte es einwandfrei damit konfigurieren und  letztendlich auch installieren.

THX

Bullitt

----------

## xonit

Was haltet ihr hiervon ? 

1.) /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK && ebuild wxGTK-2.4.0.ebuild unpack

2.)nach /var/tmp/portage/wxGTK-2.4.0/work/wxGTK-2.4.0/ wechseln und den patch hierher kopieren  

patch -p0 < wx-patch

3.) cd /usr/portage/x11-libs/wxGTK/ && ebuild wxGTK-2.4.0.ebuild merge

4.) emerge wxGTK

5.) Ab ins emule verzeichnis  ./configure --with- wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config && make && make install

hoffe das versteh einer *gg*

bye

xonit

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

das "emerge" solltest Du - glaube ich - weg lassen, da dies die Sourcen wieder neuauspacken und kompelieren würde. Ich habe es damals komplett mit den Ebuild-Befehlen gemacht. "Emerge" ist doch im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, oder? Du könntest aber auch mal die lmule-CVS-Sourcen versuchen. Habe gehört, dass man da den Patch nicht mehr brauchen würde.

----------

## Node

wie waers mal mit nem useflag dafuer? wenn USE="lmule" dann patcht er wxGTK automatisch?  :Wink: 

----------

## Headhunter123

/OT Frage : Wo kann ich lmule downloaden   :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Thx   :Razz: 

----------

## xonit

 *Quote:*   

> www.sourceforge.net

 

und dann einfach nach lmule suchen.

bye

xonit

----------

## Joaz_de

LMule findest du unter

http://lmule.sourceforge.net/

Gruß, Joaz

----------

## Headhunter123

Merci ! 

Ich hab nur google gefragt...

----------

## Headhunter123

Mh, ich habe configure mit den Parametern ausgeführt, beim Compilen kommt aber ein Fehler :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jojo@jojo ~/lmule $ make
> 
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/jojo/lmule'
> ...

 

Weiß einer warum ? Thx  :Smile: 

----------

## A.Stranger

Hi,

welche VErsion hast Du genommen? Bei mir läuft zur Zeit die CVS-Version sehr gut!

----------

## sOuLjA

mal ne frage, wenn man es nicht patched, was passiert dann? geht dann das prog überhaupt nicht oder was geht dann nicht?

weil ich hab mir das gestern drauf gemacht ohne es zu patchen und es läuft

----------

## Headhunter123

Ich hab die CVS Version von heute

----------

## Joaz_de

Hast du den wxWindows - Patch installiert?

Der hat bei mir alle Probleme beseitigt.

Gruß, Joaz

----------

## Boba

 *Quote:*   

> Posted 01/03/2003-11:42 by tiku
> 
> Wxwindows patching no longer necessary
> 
> Latest version in CVS no longer requires you to patch wxwindows. I've implemented own CFile-class that does all the dirty work.
> ...

 

ich wollte das ding auch mal testen, erstmal wxGTK emergen, dann schau ich mal weiter.

----------

## Node

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> mal ne frage, wenn man es nicht patched, was passiert dann? geht dann das prog überhaupt nicht oder was geht dann nicht?
> 
> weil ich hab mir das gestern drauf gemacht ohne es zu patchen und es läuft

 

Die neue Version laeuft wohl auch ohne patch aber mit ein paar GUI Beeintraechtigungen  :Smile: 

----------

## sOuLjA

 *Node wrote:*   

>  *sOuLjA wrote:*   mal ne frage, wenn man es nicht patched, was passiert dann? geht dann das prog überhaupt nicht oder was geht dann nicht?
> 
> weil ich hab mir das gestern drauf gemacht ohne es zu patchen und es läuft 
> 
> Die neue Version laeuft wohl auch ohne patch aber mit ein paar GUI Beeintraechtigungen 

 

aha, fehlen dann ein paar buttons  oder wie ?  :Smile: 

hab die neue jetzt auch drauf, läuft ganz gut.

Scheint auch nichts zu fehlen, aber wenn was fehlt dann merk ichs eh nicht

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

lmule wurde jetzt einwandfrei compiled, connecten tut der auch.

Aber lmule findet einfach rein gar nix. nada !

Weiß einer warum ? Thx   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## naggeldak

ich habe autoconf-1.7 emerge, und alles wie in der INSTALL-datei beschrieben ausgeführt (benutze das CVS von heute, 16.00 uhr).

./configure --with- .... -> funktioniert

make -> fehler:

```
PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x497):/usr/include/wx/string.h:308: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::LoadPanel(wxWindow*, wxString const&)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x77d): In function `CPPgTweaks::LoadSettings()':

/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:97: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x7d4):/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:100: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x815):/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:105: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x856):/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:110: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x897):/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:115: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)'

PPgTweaks.o(.text+0x8c5):/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src/PPgTweaks.cpp:118: more undefined references to `wxXmlResource::GetXRCID(char const*)' follow

resource.o(.text+0x2a8): In function `InitXmlResource()':

/usr/include/wx/string.h:308: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::Get()'

resource.o(.text+0x2b4):/usr/include/wx/string.h:308: undefined reference to `wxXmlResource::Load(wxString const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [lmule] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/naggeldak/emule/lmule'

make: *** [all] Error 2
```

hat jemand einen rat? docbook-xml-dtd ist emerged...

----------

## Headhunter123

*blödfrag* : Ist wxgtk auch emerged ?

----------

## naggeldak

ja.

```
*  x11-libs/wxGTK

      Latest version available: 2.4.0

      Latest version installed: 2.4.0

*  app-text/docbook-xml-dtd

      Latest version available: 4.1.2-r3

      Latest version installed: 4.1.2-r3

*  app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd

      Latest version available: 4.1.2.4

      Latest version installed: 4.1.2.4
```

----------

## Ravage

Hi,

habe ein ebuild dazu erstellt  :Arrow:  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html

Viel Spaß.

P.S.: Ja - bei mir läuft es und sucht auch perfekt - ohne patches.

Mußte nur nochmal emerge wxGTK aufrufen (obwohl 2.4.0 bereits installiert war ?!)

----------

## Qubit

HI,

wxGTK-2.4.0 -Portage ohne Patch-

die lmule-1.1.5.tar.gz vom 4.03 16.00Uhr  lmule sourceforge.net

configure lief mit./configure --with-wx-config=/usr/bin/wx-config durch.

make brach mit Felhlermeldung ab.

Ich habe den make-prozess einfach nochmal mit 

make -i laufen lassen.....ja ich weiss.... :Wink: 

# make install

Scheint bis jetzt einwandfrei zu laufen, werde aber evtl. nochmal die Cvs-Version testen.

cyaQubit

 *Quote:*   

> 

   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## naggeldak

 *Ravage wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> habe ein ebuild dazu erstellt  http://www.darav.de/gentoo/index.html
> 
> Viel Spaß.
> ...

 

hey, danke für das ebuild  :Smile: 

ich habe jetzt anstatt der CVS-version die 1.0.5 genommen, damit klappt es.

allerdings hab ich seit dem start von lmule (auch nach einen x-restart und einem kompletten neustart) die lmule-mauszeiger anstatt der schönen halbtransparenten, die seit der gnome2-installation da waren. wie bekomm ich wieder meine alten mauszeiger, bzw. wo sind diese eingestellt?

----------

